# Pics: Shop, Trucks, and Equipment....



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the shop and some of the trucks and machines I snapped the other night.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Trucks. have any action pics?


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

And a few more....


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

looks good to me...... lots of dodges and a case backhoe, can't go wrong there


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Whys that truck on the trailer and did you just throw a strap over the bed to tie it down?


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

90plow;684419 said:


> Whys that truck on the trailer and did you just throw a strap over the bed to tie it down?


Thats when I bought it and hauled it home.
You dont think a 2" nylon strap in enough to keep it on the trailer?
The truck is chained in the front and back. Strap is just to hold secure the tailgate spreader on the front of the bed.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice trucks.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

How do you like them semi rims on the dodge?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice fleet....I really like your dodge on the trailer...nice.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

02powerstroke;684657 said:


> How do you like them semi rims on the dodge?


I love them!!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice fleet!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey here are a few pics from last season. Still getting some of the new rigs ready for the season. Ill get some more pics up soon.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

try again....


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Does that white dodge pickup have a meyer pump with a fisher blade ??


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice pics, I like the Dodges too.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

BillyRgn;1159681 said:


> Does that white dodge pickup have a meyer pump with a fisher blade ??


Nope its a Diamond Plow Setup. I think that the deflector must have came off of a Fisher, It was like that when I bought and I have never taken it off.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice trucks and fleet


----------



## lawnscapes2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Heck of a nice fleet!!


----------



## Wildman_fab (Dec 9, 2009)

1996 F350 Torwell sander, 9ft fisher.










1997 F350 with an 8ft fisher










After 2feet of snow last season. Had to use the bobcat for this one too!


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

Are the 10 lugs on that dodge stock? Or are you using a 8-10 adapter?


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Wildman: No offense man but this is a thread I started to show pics of my equipment and trucks, Nice stuff tho!



fargosnowpro;1165575 said:


> Are the 10 lugs on that dodge stock? Or are you using a 8-10 adapter?


No they are the 8 to 10 adapters


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice trucks Thumbs Up


Wanna sell me one of your Dodges ? the white pickup will do


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

blk90s13;1165674 said:


> Nice trucks Thumbs Up
> 
> Wanna sell me one of your Dodges ? the white pickup will do


Thanks!

That's the one I drive. Sending it to
a mowing truck this spring and buying a newer 4 door


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

love all those dodge trucks. need some stacks on em all hehe. looks good man keep that fleet growing


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is my 96 f250 7.6 western pro plow


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are a few more pics, Loading the salt truck and the iron parked after working all nite


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

EvenCutLawnCare;1206950 said:


> Here are a few more pics, Loading the salt truck and the iron parked after working all nite


I bet everyone fights over who gets to drive the open cab hoe.... 
I know that's gotta be a cold ride with the temps around here lately.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

purpleranger519;1207389 said:


> I bet everyone fights over who gets to drive the open cab hoe....
> I know that's gotta be a cold ride with the temps around here lately.


that and the open cab skid....but the hoe has got to be the worst by far lol....why not throw on those plastic cabs?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats a sweet way to load salt.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

EGLC;1207702 said:


> that and the open cab skid....but the hoe has got to be the worst by far lol....why not throw on those plastic cabs?


 They are subbed/rented to me so I'm not gonna spend money on stuff thats not mine! The guys do fight over them but lowest seniority get the open stuff LOL. They complain but I've spent more hours in an open skid than I can count....

As for the salt loading, Thats the only way to go. I call ahead and they have the the hopper loaded, roll under, load up and back to work. No hassle with having to have a loader at the pile. Its only a few dollars more than having a stockpile and this way I only pay when I get it. If there is left over salt come spring I dont have to worry with it.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

very nice fleet.


----------

